# Who makes these blanks?



## TattooedTurner (May 31, 2017)

I'm asking for a member of B&B. These blanks are available from PSI but currently out of stock. Does anybody know who manufactures them?


----------



## More4dan (May 31, 2017)

I've seen some similar at my local Woodcraft 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (May 31, 2017)

I have seen those for sale at BearToothWoods and at ExoticBlanks

https://www.exoticblanks.com/cat-camo-patterns/ . (some are out of stock)

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=22_129 . (most are available)

Can't tell you who makes them, though. . I have a feeling that they are offshore.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 1, 2017)

If you like, you can send me a pm with the pattern and size they want.  I do buy them directly from Europe.  In fact, I sold them on IAP long before ExoticBlanks was founded.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Jun 4, 2017)

ed4copies said:


> If you like, you can send me a pm with the pattern and size they want.  I do buy them directly from Europe.  In fact, I sold them on IAP long before ExoticBlanks was founded.



Thank you and I'll let him know. I don't really know him but he posted a pic of the blanks on the brushmaking subforum so I thought I'd try to help out. I'm not sure if he wants a few or is looking for a bulk purchase but I'll let you know when I hear back from him.


----------



## Terredax (Jun 4, 2017)

I believe this place used to have them, but they aren't listed anymore.
They do have some nice stuff at descent prices.

Welcome to Masecraft Supply Co. - Since 1980 Exotic materials from around the world!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 4, 2017)

ed4copies said:


> If you like, you can send me a pm with the pattern and size they want.  I do buy them directly from Europe.  In fact, I sold them on IAP long before ExoticBlanks was founded.



I remember your emailed "cat" alog. Just searched my email and found the PDF from 8/2006.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 4, 2017)

Welcome to Masecraft Supply Co. - Since 1980 Exotic materials from around the world! 

This place looks pretty interesting! Thanks!


----------



## MDWine (Jun 5, 2017)

ed4copies said:


> If you like, you can send me a pm with the pattern and size they want.  I do buy them directly from Europe.  In fact, I sold them on IAP long before ExoticBlanks was founded.


 

When I saw the first post, I knew exactly where I saw them.. IAP!
I am happy to report that I actually REMEMBERED that ED HAD THEM FIRST right here on IAP!

Not only that, I still have pieces from the original lot!

Guess I've been here for a while! ... wait! ... so has ED!!!  lol

As I've always said... 
There is no place like this place near this place... this IS THE place!


----------

